# Home Made Haunted House Help: GoFundMe



## Halloween3115 (May 7, 2016)

Hi my name is Tyler i have recently started to build my own Home Halloween decorations, and this year i would like to expand it but i need some help. Some of the props are old and not working nay ore and i don't have enough to fill in the extra space this year, and it would be greatly appreciated if i could get some help the link is below, Thank You!
https://www.gofundme.com/23bg8uxq


----------

